# Смуглянка - Концертные вариации



## Manako

Много перерыл нотной литературы, но нигде не могу найти ноты смуглянки в концерной обработке...
Пожалуйста, если у кого-то есть соответствующие варианты, прошу выложить (произведения нужно такого уровня, чтобы сыграть на республиканском конкурсе)
Буду очень благодарен, если кто-то поможет


----------



## beckford

тема смуглянки есть в произведении Н. Малыгина "Поппури на темы песен военных лет", произведение вполне соответствует конкурсному уровню


----------



## Manako

Спасибо, но к сожалению мне нужна сама смуглянка с концертными вариациями...
Знаю, что есть концертные вариации Новикова, хотелось бы поиграть...


----------



## beckford

не слышал чтобы у Новикова были концертные вариации на тему смуглянки))


----------



## grigoriys

beckford писал:


> Н. Малыгин "Поппури на темы песен военных лет"


Скажите какие темы еще использованы в этом попурри, и есть ли у вас ноты?


----------



## beckford

если мне память не изменяет, там ещё использованы мелодии песен "Жди меня" и "Ехал я из Берлина", но нот у меня к сожалению нет


----------



## ярина

У меня есть, это была одна из обязательных пьес к конкурсу в г.Кургане в том году.Могу скинуть


----------



## grigoriys

ярина писал:


> У меня есть, могу скинуть


пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## grigoriys

Manako писал:


> Много перерыл нотной литературы, но нигде не могу найти ноты смуглянки в концерной обработке...


Случайно вспомнил что у Н. Ризоля есть обработка "Смуглянки", правда редко его пьесы исполняются. Посмотрите ноты, может подойдет :
http://www.sendspace.com/file/6i7qrh


----------



## Manako

Большое спасибо, классная вещь, но очень сложная...
Мне бы что-то для 5-7 классов ДМШ...


----------



## temka

а можно малыгина? [email protected]


----------



## Mr.Big

[email protected] Спасибо!


----------



## Stepan-lagunov

Можно обновить ссылку на обработку Ризоля.


----------



## shnikolaj

Есть "Смуглянка" в обр. В.Белякова. Могу выслать на почту.


----------



## Stepan-lagunov

Вышлите пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## temka

и мне пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## shnikolaj

Ноты выслал на указанные адреса.


----------



## temka

спасибо большое!а Н. Малыгин "Поппури на темы песен военных лет" есть у кого-нибудь?скиньте пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## николай2

Вышлите,пожалуйста, Смуглянку в обработке В.Белякова на адрес
[email protected] Большое спасибо.Николай.


----------



## Татьяна Ч.

И если вас не затруднит на вот этот адрес вышлите. плз[email protected]


----------



## Manako

Много перерыл нотной литературы, но нигде не могу найти ноты смуглянки в концерной обработке...
Пожалуйста, если у кого-то есть соответствующие варианты, прошу выложить (произведения нужно такого уровня, чтобы сыграть на республиканском конкурсе)
Буду очень благодарен, если кто-то поможет


----------



## uriylirsot

Вышлите, пожалуйста обработку В.Белякова " Смуглянка " на [email protected] Заранее благодарю.


----------



## проскрин в.и

*olga222*,
Смуглянка Муз А. Новикова Обр. Белякова выслал на два последних адреса.


----------



## Апотрид

Пожалуйста,если не затруднит: [email protected]/
Заранее благодарен!


----------



## shvetka

и мне пожалуйста-в честь Нового года. [email protected]
Заранее спасибо и творческий успехов и новых достижений Вам в Новом году!


----------



## проскрин в.и

Отправил. Спасибо за поздравление. С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!


----------



## Mark

и сюда можно [email protected]

и сюда можно [email protected] 
большое спасибо!


----------



## maria67

и сюда, пожалуйста, [email protected] 
Большое спасибо заранее))


----------



## проскрин в.и

Отправил на два последних адреса.


----------



## 12q

C Новым Годом! Если Вам не трудно,то и на [email protected]
Cпасибо.


----------



## golen5

Вот сюда если можно: [email protected]

Заранее спасибо!


----------



## irina1318

Если не трудно, на [email protected] отправьте, пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо


----------



## shnikolaj

Отправлено на все адреса. С Праздниками!


----------



## agafant

вышлите пожалуйста на [email protected] Заранее благодарен.


----------



## irina1318

Николай! Огромное спасибо! Ноты получили. Успехов в новом году!


----------



## Alexei

Выложите ноты прямо в теме... а то не будет конца "...Если не трудно... вышлите пожалуйста на... и сюда, пожалуйста..."

Большое спасибо заранее.


----------



## florin

Вышлите пожалуйста на [email protected]

Заранее благодарен


----------



## Maksim Pavljukovich

и на [email protected] 
если это возможно.
Спасибо!


----------



## shnikolaj

Смуглянка_обр.Белякова В. Скопируйте ссылку в браузер и скачивайте. Всего доброго.
mix-dance.ucoz.ru


----------



## Mr.Big

Вот ещё один вариант:
http://narod.ru/disk/37379928001/Смуглянка.pdf.html 
Новиков А.,может этот подайдёт.
Удачи.


----------



## tahti

И мне,пожалуйста,вышлите "Смуглянку" в обр. В.Белякова.
[email protected] Cпасибо.


----------



## Manako

Много перерыл нотной литературы, но нигде не могу найти ноты смуглянки в концерной обработке...
Пожалуйста, если у кого-то есть соответствующие варианты, прошу выложить (произведения нужно такого уровня, чтобы сыграть на республиканском конкурсе)
Буду очень благодарен, если кто-то поможет


----------



## tahti

Ноты получила-большое спасибо!!


----------



## vanrik

можно ноты в обработке В.Белякова пожалуйста
[email protected]


----------



## IlyaKop

ярина писал:


> У меня есть.Могу скинуть


Можете скинуть на [email protected] 
Зараннее спасибо!


----------



## IlyaKop

Есть у кого-нибудь Н. Малыгина "Поппури на темы песен военных лет" ? Пришлите, пожалуйста, ноты на [email protected]


----------



## DimaAkko

Если не сложно скинте любую обработку [email protected]


----------



## Jupiter

проскрин в.и писал:


> Вышлите, пожалуйста обработку В.Белякова " Смуглянка " на [email protected] Заранее благодарю.



Вышлите, пожалуйста обработку В.Белякова " Смуглянка " на [email protected] Заранее благодарю.


----------



## Amarok

И мне пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## voldemar-60

Я бы тоже не отказался от нот Смуглянки в обработке В.Белякова, если кому-нибудь не трудно. Заранее спасибо!
[email protected]


----------



## saranine

*проскрин в.и*,
Вышлите пожалуйста Смуглянку на* [email protected]*
За ранее благодарен!


----------



## Izuminka

Не пробовали посмотреть тут-же на второй странице.Сообщение #38.Удачи!


----------



## ivankarpovich

*Смуглянка*


----------



## pie

Здравствуйте, вышлите пожалуйста Белякова и Малыгина на этот адрес [email protected]
Заранее спасибо)


----------



## Nikolia222

Ярина, можно мне на майл [email protected] заранее спасибо)


----------



## Stepanchik

проскрин в.и (01.01.2012, 12:32) писал:


> *olga222*,
> Смуглянка Муз А. Новикова Обр. Белякова выслал на два последних адреса.


 Будъте так добры и мне пожалуйста. zerados17[email protected]


----------



## Mariachi999

Если не затруднит вышлите мне пожалуйста Смуглянку на [email protected] , буду весьма признателен.


----------



## Kosthenko

Mariachi999 (05.03.2015, 03:54) писал:


> Если не затруднит вышлите мне пожалуйста Смуглянку на [email protected] , буду весьма признателен.


Stepanchik и Mariachi999 пожалуйста поднимитесь в этой-же теме и странице, к сообщению №51 от 7.12.2012 и скачайте произведение,там все работает.


----------

